# 020 inspection plate question



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

if i dont have the bottom inspection plate on (bottom of trans bellhousing next to engine) all the oil will leak out from there right? :facepalm:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

no, it is only there for keeping rocks/ road debris out of the flywheel area


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

i was afraid that was the answer i would get... so say when you put oil in the trans it all runs, not leaks, but just runs right out of there, is that a bad seal or what?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

yes if you are lucky. Or if you are less lucky you may have self machining syndrome going on from a differential rivet wearing through the case


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

would i notice anything with the shifting or anything obvious if it does happen to be the latter of the two?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

well if you put oil in through the green timing check hole it will ooze down over the clutch/flywheel and drip out the bottom as its an open cavity. It also ruins your clutch. proper fill hole is on the side, its a 17mm allen bolt.

we can thank form member broke for this image:


Red circle = side 17mm fill plug
yellow circle = speedo hole
red square = '020' stamp
white circle = vent tube
blue circle = timing check hole


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ha I didn't think of that! Never had to explain to someone where the fill plug was!!!:facepalm:

Nooobs:laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

i filled it thru the fill hole on the side on the trans closest to the drivers side wheel. but it ran out from the inspection plate hole about as quick as i put it in, just seemed like it leaking out that quickly might be something other than just a seal?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

no, like I said before if it is coming out of the bellhousing and it isnt a bad clutch pushrod seal or input shaft seal, it would have to be a friggin hole in the case! was your transaxle making noise or was it shifting poorly? why else would you check the fluid? Start shopping for a transaxle.:facepalm:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah rivets fail in the diff. and punch a hole in the case, causing oil to run out and on to the ground.


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

reason for checking in the first place is because the guy said it leaked pretty good and that i should put some more oil in it, which i did and this was my resulting discovery. it shifts pretty well, only time it gives me trouble is when i am completely stopped and go to put it in 1st, alot of the time i have to rock it back to 2nd before it will go into 1st gear. other than that it pops out of reverse if i get on it a little too hard. oh and i get a little whine out of the 2nd and 3rd gears, but assumed that was due to the lack of lubrication...


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

a mk3 with a bad transaxle is pretty common


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

well this is round 2 for me having to replace a mk3 transmission, at least the last one didnt leak all over my driveway... anyways thanks for the help guys.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

bad leak, pops out of reverse...all major indicators of a ruined transmission. don't sink any money into it just replace it :thumbup:


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

when i got the car from the guy i figured it would need the trans at very least removed for the seal issue, and clutch is slipping pretty good so im not too upset about it, guess i'll just get it all done at once, double j here i come... again. :beer:


----------

